# Logos, drawings and french poetry



## Vostre Roy (Mar 29, 2011)

Sup folks, I'm making a thread to show you some artwork I done, most of them are done with a 0.05mm or a 0.9mm HB pencil, logos are then edited on GIMP or Photoshop, when I have access to it.

My first band and first logo. Agrona was a Raw Black Metal project wich existed for less than a year





My second project, some Depressive Black Metal named Humanum Pestis. Again, early aborted project.






Astral Forest, logo requested on a forum. I think this project is dead now.




The first logo of my current project, Trafalgar. We now use a new one, done by the other guitarist, because this one was too hard to read lol


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are some creature I drawn, most of them were done in the last 3 years.

Three face on a single head.





Happy, happy clown.





Inspired by Mr. Bungle's song "Goodbye Sober Days".





Mouthand.





A forest troll, side.





Some fat God.





Gnome and Turtle, smoking.





The Boss.





Here are the one I like the most, there are a few others on my deviant art page:
http://dreadkyng.deviantart.com


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is some poetry for the other french users of this site. Sorry for the other fellas.

J'aime bien la poésie, je m'inspire beaucoup des textes de Nelligan pour mon style d'écriture. Je fais donc surtout des poèmes basés sur la métaphore. J'ai gagné quelques prix en poésie (par exemple, le concours de poésie de mon Cégep, rien de bien majeur), j'écris surtout pour me vider la tête.

"*Saisons*

Tombent les feuilles, les hymnes et les hommes
À l'automne de nos rêves échoués
Souffle le vent, changement monotone
Au travers les branches d'arbre oublié
Rayonne la lumière, sombre et morne
Malgré les nuages d'histoires passées

Tombent les feuilles, les hymnes et les hommes
Car c'est l'automnes de nos rêves échoués

Gèlent les plantes, les arbres et les Âmes
Car c'est l'hiver d'idéaux baffouées
Migrent les oiseaux, porteurs de temps calmes
À l'horizon des désirs refoulés
Disparais le ciel d'années infâmes
Dans un aurore de couleurs diluées

Gèlent les plantes, les arbres et les âmes
Oui c'est l'hiver d'idéaux baffouées

Germent les feuilles, les fleurs et les fous
Au printemps des joies futures et fanées 
Fondent les esprits et la glace d'août
Dans les champs et prés de l'hiver passé
Et dansent dansez, vous mes petits fous
Alors que s'achève le doux mois de mai

Germent les feuilles, les fleurs et les fous
C'est le printemps des joies futures et fanées

Passent les nuages, les temps et les âges
À l'été vénérable et détesté
Chantent les oiseaux des hymnes de rage
Sous aucun ciel, un soleil voilé
Et croît en mon Âme, Ô arbre du sage
Et croit en mon Âme, Esprit torturé...

Passent les nuages, les temps et les âges
Quand tomberont les hommes, les hymnes et les feuilles"

"*La Vieille Horloge*

Sa musique fend l'âme à grands éclats de croches
Avec comme simple arme le tintement des cloches
Où une histoire nait, vit, meurt puis disparais
Dans le glas d'où venaient d'étranges sons abstraits

Déjà la froide plainte d'une horloge grand-père
Qui paressent dans son coin, majestueuse et fière
Bois lustré qui déteint, nappée de poussière
Aux clochettes qui tintent de centenaires airs

Maintenant que s'apaisent douze coups de minuits
Que lentement s'abaisse l'apaisante bougie
Je m'évade un instant sombrant dans la magie
Tout en me délectant d'étoiles de la nuit

Aussitôt emporté par un rêve ennemi
Je les revois, scéniques, les plaies de mon passé
Des vitraux magnifique tels des yeux nouveaux-nés
Depuis longtemps brisés, dans un cri d'agonie

Je parcours mon esprit, labyrinthe sans fin
Sans le moindre répit et pour trouver enfin
La raison qui compose ce malheureux refrain
Et sous forme de proses, m'impose ce venin

La lueur du matin souleva mes paupières
Et posa mon regard sur l'horloge grand-père
Les aiguilles en retard ont cessé de compter
Les jours prochains et les nuits à rêver"

"*Le Pianiste*

Valsant ses doigts cornés sur l'ivoire des touches
Fermant ses yeux cernés, voilant son regard louche
Ramenant en avant son ample crinière
Il compose, peinant, son hymne funéraire

Ce vieux pianiste est laid, tel l'est sa mélodie
Un portrait épatant de sa sinistre vie
L'ombre que projetait son unique bougie
Semblait simplement folle et triste de folie

Alors qu'il achevait sa lente rhapsodie
Il gémit d'un soupir et cessa de jouer
Il se surprit à rire à la simple pensée
Qu'à la jouer au complet, elle lui prendrait la vie

Les notes sont portefaix de très nombreuses années
Chacune porte en elle des vestiges incompris
Et le sens contrefait qui l'anime à moitié
Lui remplit sa gamelle d'un fort et vieux whisky

Son esprit assoupit par les vapeurs d'éthyle
Qui à chaque gorgée appaise l'escarmouche
Il refait, étourdit mais fidèle à son style
Valsant ses doigts cornés sur l'ivoire des touches

Cette symphonie qu'il a lui-même maudit"

"*L'Auberge Vers-Sant: Le Vieux Tenancier*

La vieille enseigne valse avec le vent
Martelée de pluie en cette soirée
Dénudée de lune ou d'astre étoilé
Lorsqu'un éclair luit, perçant comme un cri
Le tonerre reigne étouffant le bruit
Dont on a coutume à "L'Auberge Vers-Sant"

Leur servant à boire, le vieux tenancier
Lave le comptoir où sont accoudés,
Buveurs solitaires au sourrire troué
Et héros de guerre, esprits torturés

Vêtu en hermite d'un laid tablier
Affreux compagnon, chiffon à boisson
Récoltant le soir, temps de la moisson
Sans trop le vouloir, d'ouïe monotone
Les désillusions et récits d'ivrognes
Histoires et mérites de temps oubliés

De bière à rhum, il pleut des louanges
C'était le plus gros, c'était le plus fort
J'étais seul en mer sur mon vieux bateau
Ils étaient cent hommes ou bien plus encore
Volonté de fer ou cadeau des anges
On ne sait pas trop qui sauva leur peau

Parmis les plus fous, il sait reconnaître
Ceux dont les récits ont faits des héros
De ceux qui son saouls et qui prétendent être
Des légendes en vie devenus zéros"

"*L'Auberge Vers-Sant: Le Capitaine de la Gamine*

Un éclair l'illumine dans le coin le plus noir.
Silencieux, il rumine et emplit de tabac
La pipe qu'il avait, dans un morceau du mat,
Sculptée de ses regrets, souvenir de ce soir...

"Alors que le soleil ponctuait les deux cieux
Et que la grande voile en caressais l'un d'eux,
On voyait les étoiles nous montrer le chemin.
En quête de merveilles, enchaînées au destin,

Nous glissions, soulevés, portés par les nuages
Quand soudain s'est levée, apparaissant au large
La vague de cent pieds prenant tout l'horizon.
Vers les dieux j'ai juré à en perdre raison.

Un fort vent s'éleva et força La Gamine
Qui craquait de douleur, à foncer de l'avant.
Scellant notre malheur dans un pacte de sang,
Mon esprit s'emporta, rongé par la vermine.

Risquant tout j'ai foncé de toutes voiles armées
Vers le mur des damnés qui semblait immuable.
Quand mes hommes m'ont vu, de rage intoxiqué,
En la peur ils ont cru, j'étais la proie du Diable.

Dans l'ombre d'un instant, La Gamine n'est plus
Héritage des parents à tout jamais perdu
Mon esprit fit naufrage, mon âme fut vaincu
Et de mon équipage, peu en sont revenu..."

Une lueur l'illumine dans le coin le plus noir.
Il allume sa flamme et brûle son tabac.
Ces souvenirs infâmes comme à toutes les fois
Lui rappel La Gamine et son dernier combat."


----------



## drumMASTER666 (Apr 3, 2011)

i need a band logo wanna make me one....The Murder of the Black


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Am I ever happy I speak French. Love the poems. Love the logos. Love the drawings of the whatever the fuck those things were. You got real talent. Marry me


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 3, 2011)

drumMASTER666 said:


> i need a band logo wanna make me one....The Murder of the Black



I'm sure if you're willing to pay for his services he'll be more than happy to oblige...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice art man!!! good draws.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 5, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> I'm sure if you're willing to pay for his services he'll be more than happy to oblige...


 

Of course, I can take some contracts. Just PM me your band informations, musical and lyrical themes, idea you have of what you want, everything that can be useful.

I'll have a new logo posted soon enough, using a different style. Sketch is done, waiting for the band comeback to photoshop it


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 5, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Am I ever happy I speak French. Love the poems. Love the logos. Love the drawings of the whatever the fuck those things were. You got real talent. Marry me


 
Merci, mais je suis déjà prit! ahahah


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 5, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2415672 said:


> Nice art man!!! good draws.


 

Thanks man!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 23, 2011)

I love your art! I'm sure I'd love your poetry... but I cannot speak French :S


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 24, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I love your art! I'm sure I'd love your poetry... but I cannot speak French :S


 
Thanks man, much appreciated.

I should have some new stuff soon enough!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is something different, done with the other guitarist in my band. Beer bottle caps \m/


----------



## Winspear (Sep 15, 2011)

I love your work


----------

